# S7-1500 und OPC-UA



## tomatensaft (10 April 2014)

Mahlzeit,

bin gerade dabei eine S7-1500 mittels OPC-Ua anzubinden.
Hab aktuell den Simatic.Net Opc Server in Arbeit, ich weiß aber nicht ob der so praktisch für mich ist.
Ich hab einen Zentralen Server wobei da min. 40 Steuerungen abgegriffen werden.
Dieser Server ist zwischen zwei Netzen platziert und auf der zweiten Seite holen sich diverse Clients die Daten ab.

Wie ist denn das mit der S7-1500 - kann die ihre Symbolik auch auf die Steuerung übertragen so wie es TwinCat kann, oder muss ich in den Opc noch immer die Symboldaten importieren damit ich OPC-Ua nutzen kann ?

Wie schon erwähnt hab ich den Simatic.Net probiert aber irgendwie klappt das noch nicht so richtig.
Hab schon mal den Certec Atvise S7-Opc Ua Server probiert, aber dieser ist für die zentrale Verwendung mit vielen Steuerungen meines erachtens nicht so optimal. 

Welche OPC-Ua Server benutzt ihr denn ?
Gibts da schon Erfahrungswerte mit Opc-Ua und S7-1500 und/oder anderen Steuerungen ?


----------



## Christoph500 (17 Juni 2014)

Hy, bin auch gerade dabei diese Aufgabenstellung zu projektieren.
Ich habe allerdings das Problem, dass ich im OPC Scout in der DA Ansicht die Datenpunkte meiner S7-Verbindung nicht angezeigt bekomme.
E_Fail bei Ergebnis wird leider angezeigt.
Komponenten Konfigurator ist OK.
Die Projektierung selbst in OPC Scout ist auch OK, die Verbindung wird angezeigt.

Hast du ähnliches erlebt ?

LG Chistoph


----------



## tomatensaft (23 Juni 2014)

Hallo,

momentan hab ich wieder mal keine Zeit mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen.
Ich  hatte eine S7-1513 aus dem Demokoffer zum rumprobieren.Diese ist für  mich aber nicht zu gebrauchen, da ich die Steuerungen in einem  Firmennetzwerk verbauen muss und ich entweder eine PB-Schnittstelle oder  eine entkoppelte PN-Schnittstelle benötige.
 Die ganzen Teilnehmer will ich ja nicht ins Firmennetz hängen,also hab ich mit eine 1516F zugelegt für weitere Tests.
Ein paar Infos hab ich noch:

1.  Es gibt ja bei der neuen Generation der S7 Steuerungen Datenbausteine  für optimierte Zugriffe - dafür benötigt man auch eine optimierte OPC-UA  Verbindung und diese können anscheinend auch nicht über den gleichen  Siemens OPC-Server wie die bisherigen OPC-Verbindungen geführt werden -  also entweder alle Zugriffe wie bisher mit der alten DB-Struktur oder  mit der optimierten Neuen. (so hab ich das mal Verstanden)

2. Bei  meiner OPC-Serverversion habe ich auch keine Möglichkeit mich durch die  Daten auf meiner S7-1500 durchzubrowsen - ich kann im OPC-Scout  Datenpunke anlegen dadurch sollte ich diese dann auch lesen können. (hab  ich aber noch nicht probiert).

3. Ich hab mal Projekt vom  Support bekommen das funktionieren sollte - ich werds diese Woche mal  hochladen dann kannst du das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Christoph500 (24 Juni 2014)

*OPC in Scout beobachten*

Hy tomatensaft,
ich hatte bei IE-Allgemein einen Haken vergessen zu setzen. ( OPC-Konfiguration: Zugriff über OPC Server )
Nachdem ich diesen gesetzt habe, konnte ich meine CPU1513 im Scout unter
opc-tcp://PC Name:4845[OPC.SimaticNET-S7 dort unter Objects/SYM/SPS-Name 
alle DB;s usw. finden und UA-Server DA Ansicht ansehen.

Den Optimierten Zugriff habe ich *nicht *angehakt, sonst sieht man im DB keine Adressen mehr, was ich nicht so toll finde.

Du kannst mir aber das Projekt trotzdem mal zukommen lassen, würde mich interessieren wie Siemens das macht.

Danke für die Info
CHristoph500


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Juni 2014)

Wenn der optimierte Zugriff bei *mindestens einem DB nicht* angehakt ist, dann wird laut Siemens der Zugriff auf alle Datenbaustein-Variablen um bis zu sechsmal langsamer und die Zykluszeit der SPS erhöht sich somit dadurch. 
Was machst Du mit den angezeigten Adressen? Verwendest Du diese direkt oder greifst Du nur symbolisch auf die Variablen zu? Wenn symbolisch, was bringt Dir die Adresse dann?


----------



## Dr. OPC (5 August 2014)

Hallo Tomatensaft,



> 1.  Es gibt ja bei der neuen Generation der S7 Steuerungen  Datenbausteine  für optimierte Zugriffe - dafür benötigt man auch eine  optimierte OPC-UA  Verbindung und diese können anscheinend auch nicht  über den gleichen  Siemens OPC-Server wie die bisherigen  OPC-Verbindungen geführt werden -  also entweder alle Zugriffe wie  bisher mit der alten DB-Struktur oder  mit der optimierten Neuen. (so  hab ich das mal Verstanden)



Das hast du richtig  verstanden, es ist so, speziell für die neuen Steuerungen gibt es den  "optimierten" Zugriff. Der dazugehörige OPC UA Server von Siemens ist  ein "eigener" Prozess und somit ein eigener Server (pro UA Server wird  bei Siemens nur ein Protokoll betrieben). Selbstverständlich können z.B.  zwei UA Server auf dem selben PC parallel laufen z.B. der (normale)  S7-UA-Server und der S7opt-UA-Server, und jeder spricht zu seiner  bevorzugten S7-Steuerungsgeneration. Für einen Client ist das nicht  unbedingt schlimm, denn z.B. ein HMI oder SCADA kann typischerweise  "mehrere" Verbindungen zu verschiedenen Servern gleichzeitig betreiben. 

Solange  Du also keine "Mischung" von Verbindungen zu alten und neuen  S7-Steuerungen betreiben willst und wenn du die Items nicht zwangsweise  in ein und demselben UAServer-Addressraum benötigst (wofür mir ehrlich  gesagt kein UaseCase einfällt), DANN empfehle ich, genau wie von Rainer  völlig richtig vorgeschlagen, die Verwendung von "S7-opt". Man will ja  seine "neue" Steuerung nicht mit angezogener Handbremse fahren...

Gruß
Dr. OPC


----------



## Ben@84 (18 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
über eine PC Station und einen OPC Server kann ich die Variablen einer SPS bereits von einem Rechner zu einem anderen übetragen.
Im OPC Scout kann ich die Symbole unter dem Server OPC.SimaticNet.S7OPT in "SYM" und dann unter dem Stationsnamen und den entsprechenden Bausteinen finden.
Meine Clientanwendung von der aus ich auf die Variablen zugreifen möchte kann allerdings nur OPC DA 2.03 bzw 3.0.
Ich benutzt den OPC Server der Simatic Net v13. 
Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass der OPC Server der neuen Simatic Versionen nur noch mit optimiertem Bausteinzugriff läuft und auch nur noch ein OPC UA Server aktiv ist.
Ist das so richtig?
Für meinen Client müsste ich also den UA Server quasi auf einen COM Server spiegeln? Ist das so richtig? Und ist das möglich?
Hat hiermit jemand Erfahrung? 
Oder weiss jemand, wie ich meinen UA Server umstelle damit ich auf dem Client mit einer Anwendung die DA verwendet auf die Variablen der SPS zugreifen kann?

Vielen Dank
Gruß Benni


----------



## Dr. OPC (18 März 2015)

Hallo Benni,

S7-Opt (neuer optimierter Zugriff) wird nur im  Zusammenhang mit dem OPC-UA Server (neues OPC) unterstützt. Du hast nun 2  Möglichkeiten um einen "alten" OPC DA 2/3 Client auf die Daten  zugreifen zu lassen:

1) du verwendest das "alte" nicht-optimierte S7 Protokoll (legacy Modus kann im TIA für die 1200/1500 eingestellt werden)
2)  du verwendest einen Konverter (Wrapper), der das neue OPC UA wieder  zurück in das "alte" OPC DA konvertiert (solche Konverter gibt es z.B.  bei Unified Automation "UaGateway" oder bei Matrikon oder bei Kepware)

Wenn  du 2) versuchst ist der "Geschwindigkeitsvorteil" von S7-Opt vermutlich  dahin. Daher würde ich dir 1) empfehlen, ein SYMbolischer Zugriff geht  dort auch über das alte S7-Protokoll (das übrigens gar nicht so langsam  ist).

Die dritte und schönste Variante ist wenn du einen  UA-Client verwendest anstelle des alten DA2/3, dann bist du das "alte"  OPC los, hast keine DCOM Probleme und kannst auch verschlüsselt  kommunizieren, und S7-Opt geht natürlich auch.

Die Frage ist nur: was verwendest Du auf der Clientseite?  Kannst du da umsteigen auf OPC-UA?


----------



## Ben@84 (19 März 2015)

Hallo Dr. OPC,
vielen Dank für Ihre schnelle und ausführliche Antwort!
Ich verwende als Client Plant Simulation v11. Hier sollen Sensordaten, die die SPS normalerweise von der Anlage erhält, simuliert werden. Wenn zum Beispiel eine Kiste das Ende des Förderbandes erreicht, wird das Bit - das den Sensor repräsentiert - umgeschalten. Leider unterstützt die OPC Schnittstelle von Plant Simualtion v11 nur OPC DA 2.0/3.0.

Ich werde zuerst 1) versuchen. 
Falls das nicht funktioniert, gibt es bei 2) Freeware ? Oder können Sie einen Konverter besonders empfehlen?

edit: Wo kann ich denn diesen Legacy Modus einstellen? Konnte im TIA Portal bisher nicht fündig werden. Benutze eine S7-1200 und TIA V13 SP1

Vielen Dank
Gruß Benni


----------



## Dr. OPC (20 März 2015)

> gibt es bei 2) Freeware ? Oder können Sie einen Konverter besonders empfehlen?


Freeware gibt es meines wissens nicht, ausser für Mitglieder der OPC Foundation, da steht ein "Wrapper" als Beispiel zur Verfügung. Alles andere ist nur "kommerziell" erhältlich. Ich würde es mit dem UaGateway von Unified Automatione versuchen (Demoversion läuft 1 std, so kannst Du testen ob es für deine Zwecke taugt), falls nicht gibt es den ConnectivityServer von Matrikon oder von Kepware den KepserverEx mit UA-Client-Treiber.



> Wo kann ich denn diesen Legacy Modus einstellen?


Den Modus schaltest Du ein, indem Du den Haken am Datenbaustein "optimierter Zugriff" abschaltest. Das ist zugegebenermaßen recht gut versteckt.

Gruß
Dr. OPC


----------



## Ben@84 (23 März 2015)

Kann es sein, dass mit dem OPC Server v13 nur noch eine S7 optimiert Kommunikation möglich ist?
Zumindest steht in der Beschreibung im HW-Katalog "[...]S7 optimiert zur S7-1200 ab V4 [...]"
Ich hatte nämlich den Haken für "optimierter Zugriff" nie aktiviert. Und trotzdem tauchen die Bausteine immer unter S7 Opt auf.

Auf dem PC mit TIA Portal habe ich ein Tool gefunden namens "UA Configuration Tool". Dort gibt es auch einen Wrapper allerdings erhalte ich dort auch eine Fehlermeldung. Auf meinem Plant Sim Client PC finde ich das Tool leider nicht. Aber der Wrapper muss doch eigentlich auf dem Client laufen? 

Gruß Ben


----------



## hp.heinzle (18 Juni 2015)

"Legacy-Modus" zur Verwendung (Projektierung) einer S7-Verbindung zw. S7-300 und SIMATIC NET V8.2 (OPC DA)
im _ TIA-Portal _ ist wohl so zu erreichen:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...bindung-mit-1500er/104539/?page=0&pageSize=10

(es spielt weniger eine Rolle, ob dies eine S7-300 oder eine S7-1500 ist, sondern ob mit dem TIA-Portal gearbeitet
wird statt mit STEP7 "classic")

Grüße,  (wenn ich damit falsch liege, so bitte sagt mir dies)


----------

